# Hello from SK



## Brian H (Nov 22, 2018)

I just discovered this forum today. It seems to have a lot of folks that have many of the same interests I do. I am a carpenter by trade, but, have always had an interest in machining and such. In the last few years I have had the opportunity to pursue knife making as a hobby and have acquired a few machines to build all my own tooling for. I have a bench top mill (of the Princess Auto variety) which I have spent time adjusting and tweaking and have enjoyed trying to make pieces and parts that I can. I also have built my own 2x72 belt grinder and propane fueled forge. I am feeling a very strong urge to posses a bench-top lathe, however, finances aren't allowing me to get the one of my dreams just yet.

I am looking forward to reading about other peoples experiences and advice on different aspects of this hobby.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 22, 2018)

Welcome Brian. You're in good company here. There are other knife makers in the forum (not me, but they are here). Where abouts in SK are you?


----------



## Brian H (Nov 22, 2018)

Just north of Saskatoon


----------



## DPittman (Nov 22, 2018)

Well you've got a mill already you simply HAVE TO get a lathe also!  I think most people start with a lathe then get a mill, but I could be wrong.
It's a wonderful time to be learning hobbies now because of the Internet and forums such as this one.  It's so easy to get good info now.  I remember when I made my first knife almost 35 years ago I had ONE book and didn't hardly know of anyone else that pursued the hobby and although there certainly would have been more literature out there, I had just my small town library and small town connections to source from.  Today its a different story and I think it's great!  Welcome!


----------



## historicalarms (Nov 22, 2018)

Welcome Brian. I had to chuckle when I read your intro and then Dpittman's post.  20 yrs ago I was having a discussion with a machinist (who happened to be from Saskatoon as well) and I told him I was sure considering buying a lathe for myself, his advise for me, knowing my hobbies, said man you should buy a mill instead...the stuff you do you will get way more use out of it than a lathe...well, me being smarter than him went ahead and bought the lathe...wasn't long till I realized he was much smarter than I was and I went shopping for a mill, ending up with the mill-drill I still have. I think everyone here will tell you they go hand-in-hand. I probably use my lathe more to build some sort of jig for an actual job I need to do in the mill.


----------



## Brian H (Nov 23, 2018)

historicalarms said:


> Welcome Brian. I had to chuckle when I read your intro and then Dpittman's post.  20 yrs ago I was having a discussion with a machinist (who happened to be from Saskatoon as well) and I told him I was sure considering buying a lathe for myself, his advise for me, knowing my hobbies, said man you should buy a mill instead...the stuff you do you will get way more use out of it than a lathe...well, me being smarter than him went ahead and bought the lathe...wasn't long till I realized he was much smarter than I was and I went shopping for a mill, ending up with the mill-drill I still have. I think everyone here will tell you they go hand-in-hand. I probably use my lathe more to build some sort of jig for an actual job I need to do in the mill.



My story is a bit more comical. I actually needed a drill press because mine was just plain worn out. When I was drilling holes for my knife scale pins the holes were cocked almost 1/8" in 3/4" of travel. I found the mill on sale at princess auto for about the same price as a new decent drill press and then I had a mill to play with also. Since then the list has grown exponentially..first good end mills, then accurate measuring tools, etc. etc. etc.
A decent mill vise is high on the list and lathe is not far behind.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 23, 2018)

@Brian H is clearly infected like the rest of us here.

Our struggle is real.


----------



## Brian H (Nov 23, 2018)

why must I have champagne tastes and a beer budget.....If only I'd been born rich instead of so good looking....LOL


----------



## Crosche (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi Brian, 

Welcome aboard! 

Much like yourself, I started outfitting myself with machining equipment to build my own knife making stuff. Looking back, it would have been cheaper to purchase the knife making gear in the first place, but half the fun has been the journey. 

Best of luck with your new addiction and welcome to the forum. 

Regards, 

Chad


----------



## Brian H (Nov 24, 2018)

Crosche said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> Welcome aboard!
> 
> ...


I'm  not going to lie, its as much fun building the tools, jigs and fixtures as building the knives themselves


----------



## historicalarms (Nov 24, 2018)

Brian H said:


> I'm  not going to lie, its as much fun building the tools, jigs and fixtures as building the knives themselves



   Until you  get so many of them laying in every corner and cranny of the shop...and for the life of you cant remember what 1/2 of them were for LOL


----------

